# CPT 31238 Lay Description Epistaxis Control W/Electrocautery



## coffee2day (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, is it correct to go by the lay description for CPT 31238 which states electrocautery or lasers used parallel to the nasal endoscope to control nasal hemorrhage? 

The code descriptor itself does not state electrocautery/laser. Is it correct to say that electrocautery is required to bill CPT 31238?  In other words, silver nitrate epistaxis cautery with nasal endoscope does not qualify for useage of CPT 31238? 

Thank you.


----------



## catprocode (Apr 11, 2016)

*Correct do not use 31238 for use of silver nitrate*

If silver nitrate was used bill
Nasal endoscopy cpt 31231 with cpt 17250 for the silver nitrate


----------

